
Tesla factory workers reveal pain, injury and stress - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/18/tesla-workers-factory-conditions-elon-musk
======
hackuser
Some surprising evidence. Per the article, the factory employs ~10,000:

> Ambulances have been called more than 100 times since 2014 for workers
> experiencing fainting spells, dizziness, seizures, abnormal breathing and
> chest pains, according to incident reports obtained by the Guardian.
> Hundreds more were called for injuries and other medical issues.

EDIT:

I wonder how it compares to other factory workers. To what extent is the
problem factory work (which so many are anxious to bring back) and to what
extent is it Tesla's factory.

And Musk seems to have a bit of a tin ear, which is surprising:

> The CEO said his desk was “in the worst place in the factory, the most
> painful place”, in keeping with his management philosophy. “It’s not some
> comfortable corner office.”

> In early 2016, he said, he slept on the factory floor in a sleeping bag “to
> make it the most painful thing possible”. “I knew people were having a hard
> time, working long hours, and on hard jobs. I wanted to work harder than
> they did, to put even more hours in,” he said. “Because that’s what I think
> a manager should do.”

> He added: “We’re doing this because we believe in a sustainable energy
> future, trying to accelerate the advent of clean transport and clean energy
> production, not because we think this is a way to get rich.”

